
What should be my next step to become better programmer? - programminggeek
http://brianknapp.me/next-step-to-become-better-programmer/
======
dalfonso
I can relate to this. Self-taught programmer. People ask, "How did you teach
yourself?" and my answer is always, "I built things and learned along the
way."

>> _At the same time, the best programmers I’ve ever worked with had limited
formal education. They had something far more useful…

The best programmers I’ve ever met are what I would call “builders”. They
always were building something. Even when they weren’t coding, they were
usually building something without code - like wood tables or renovating their
bathroom or something like that._

I'm always amazed at the conflict between "the best programmers I've ever
worked with had limited formal education" and the notion that the best
engineers are those that make a lot of money and work at
Google/Facebook/Microsoft/Amazon, etc. Because it seems like the "builders"
probably won't have the DS/Algo/CS knowledge required to get past the
interviews of the Big Guys. Are the true "best programmers" a combination of
the two?

~~~
sdefresne
I personally taught myself programming by reading and doing during high-school
then got a formal CS education at university.

Currently working at one of the big guys as you call them, and I would say
that many coworker seems to have a mix of formal education and self-education
by building.

------
gregjor
Improve your English skills. Seriously.

~~~
dandruffhead
Not all people have English as their first language.

~~~
gregjor
I know. The OP asked how he could become a better programmer.

